# Axle rebuild



## ddillman (Dec 28, 2020)

Had a little wear on the axle end when I bought a backhoe. I had put on washers to take up the slack. Finally disassembled and fixed it right.  Probably not the best way to mill it down but it worked. The axle weights about 400lb


----------



## Superburban (Dec 28, 2020)

ddillman said:


> Finally disassembled and fixed it right.  Probably not the best way to mill it down but it worked.


It worked, that is the biggest goal. I probably would have tried to use hand tools, I think your way was better. Great job.


----------



## eugene13 (Dec 29, 2020)

I like your mill set up, you must have a good level.


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Dec 30, 2020)

Oh yes.   Been there and done that.   I  bought a Case 580c  and had to fix the king pins the same way .  The previous owner said to keep them greased.  Obviously they were hundreds of hours passed needing grease.
I didn't own my mill at the time and just welded the holes up some and used the die grinder for boring the holes perfectly round.   

Nice fix.

Joe


----------



## tjb (Dec 30, 2020)

Nice job.  I suspect one of the more challenging parts of that project was getting it onto the mill table.  I see how you leveled it left-to-right, but it's hard to tell from the photos how you leveled it front to back.  How'd you keep it from tilting forward?

Regards


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Dec 30, 2020)

I need to pull out the axle on mine and fix the pivot.   It is all wore out also. 

Joe


----------



## ddillman (Dec 30, 2020)

It's hard to see in the picture but the one end is held by an engine hoist. It wasn't super acurate but good enough that it took a few minutes to clean up with a file. I am also repairing the axle pivot and the steering linkage.


----------



## SLK001 (Dec 30, 2020)

Is the base metal cast iron or cast steel?  What kind of rod did you weld it up with?


----------



## ddillman (Dec 30, 2020)

not cast iron I think they just used a solid steel bar  and bored the ends for the king pins. I welded it up with 7014 rod. I had a couple of spots that needed touch up and used the wire feed for that.


----------



## tjb (Dec 30, 2020)

ddillman said:


> It's hard to see in the picture but the one end is held by an engine hoist. It wasn't super acurate but good enough that it took a few minutes to clean up with a file. I am also repairing the axle pivot and the steering linkage.


I caught the engine hoist.  Great idea.  Looks like that did a very adequate job of 'left-to-right'.

The second and third pix make it look like the tongue would cause it to drop in the front?  Was that an issue or was it sufficiently counter-balanced?

Regards


----------



## ddillman (Dec 30, 2020)

that's why I had it in the vise


----------



## john.k (Dec 30, 2020)

I seem to recall the Case 580D? had a steel axle,next model 580E had a cast nodular iron axle ........with a warning cast in......Anyhoo ,one of my customers managed to run on a failed kingpin bearing until the end broke off......I explained to him"no can weld" etc.......being the kind of guy who didnt accept any answer didnt suit him ,he took it to his welder mate "Rocco".......who did a 600A mig bead which looked pretty impressive......Unfortunately ,we all know what happened next.....and at 25mph on the road ......he had the bucket down ,so it just skidded without too much drama........Soooo...I had to find an earlier steel axle .....and the machine parts yards are quite cluey about the demand for the steel Case axles....$2500,half new price.


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Dec 31, 2020)

My 580c has a fabricated front axle.   It has already had the ends replaced in a former life. They do make a replacement piece for the ends.  Kinda pricey for a home guy.
Joe


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 31, 2020)

I had the king pin hole on my old 1980 IHC 280 backhoe blow out. Had a "professional" welding shop repair it, and it lasted about 2 minutes. The axle itself was massive , and made of cast steel, but the king pin area was quite thin (poor design). I ended up fixing it myself with high nickle rod, preheat, and a lot of peening during the process. It was still fine many years later when I sold it with the business. Not a fun repair to do, yours looks pretty good. Mike


----------



## ddillman (Dec 31, 2020)

Thanks


----------

